# How many hours are too many, when looking to by new (100 hp rigs)



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I need to add a second tractor to the farm and was looking at a bunch of used units, it will get most of its use doing hay. A lot of them are in the 3000 hour range and are 2003+ models (NH,Case,Kubota)


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

An acceptable amount of hours is going to be a factor of price, use and maintenance history, and your willingness to risk breakdown. That said, 3000 hours should be nothing outside of a tractor that was abused by the prior owner.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I bought a round baler with 20K bales on it. My buddy does custom round baling and I asked him how many bales he thought it had on it...he said his machine was in worse shape with 9k bales. He was floored when I told him 20K bales... its all in how it was cared for,used and stored..

I will say though my resale value wont be that high when selling it, no matter what the condition. Same applies for tractors...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

3000 hrs on a tractor should be just broken in well. My '91 model baling tractor(JD 4255) has 11,500 hrs with no engine overhaul and uses very minimal amount of oil between 250 hr oil changes.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have an 1855 Oliver with over 8000 hours on the third tachometer, just depends on how comfortable with repairs you are.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with the others, its all about maintenance. We had multiple tractors go over 10,000 hours with no issues: JD 830, JD 3020, JD 4020, JD 2640, JD 4240, JD 4440, and many more that were in the 7,000 to 8,000 range when Dad and Uncle retire. It should be noted that these were all older series JD tractors, a JD 7810 was the newest machine we ever owned. We usually din't buy equipment until it had between 3,000 and 4,000 hours, and we worked them hard in the fields. Engine oil change every 100 hrs and hydraulic oil change every 300 hrs is what made a real difference for us. That JD 830 was used for scraping manure from the cattle lots, had over 20,000 hrs when it left the farm.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, my dad seems to think it's ready for a new engine at 3500 hours... I laughed at him and said this isn't 1958 ya know! 
Old school New England yankee...


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

I needed another rake tractor last year. Bought a 9000 hr JD 7400 on an auction. I was told about a fuel line leak that I repaired. Only other thing I have had to fix was a front axle seal that started leaking. Haying is really easy use on a tractor and not many hours.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I may have found a good tractor?
It's a New Holland TS110A 2005
Anyone have any seat time in one of these? How good are they on fuel?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The IVT tranny pump and hydro recently hatched on my JD 7920. It has 4800 hours. The mechanic says Deere figures replacement is reccomended every 4000 hours. Parts and labor totaled $14,600. I am not impressed with the expected longevity of those high dollar parts! The IVT tranny itself is around $25,000. I am afraid to run it for fear that is next in line. Oh, by the way, it is for sale. Any takers?


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

" Ill give ya Fifty bucks, you keep the battery."


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an 07 TS110A, bought it last year with 8,200 hours. Has about 8700 on it now and currently being split at the dealer for some trans work. Was throwing a CP code, replaced all the normal electrical stuff, would fix it intermittently and do it again. Everything pointed to first/second clutch I guess, so that's where I am at. According to the boatload of service records (oil/filter changes) this is the first real work it has had in almost 9,000 hours.

I guess I can't complain to much as it has had a loader on it, its whole life as well. Overall I really like the tractor, wish I would have went bigger from the start. Its comfortable for a hay tractor, using it to plow and disc 50 acres isn't my most fond memory though.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well that's encouraging, but it's looking like the 110 deal may not fly, the guy won't send me a walk around video of the machine, so me thinks it has issues he's trying to hide.. I'm thinking it was flooded.. Oh well the search goes on....


----------

